# first jetty trek this season



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Hoping to make my first south jetty trek of the season this weekend, anybody else planning on being out there?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm going to try...depending on my work schedule. Sat or Sun.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

shooting for sat, looks to be the better weather day at this point


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

nice. Thanks for the report.


----------

